# Indoors Or Outdoors?



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

Would you rater gor inside
or Outside??? For me its all 
about The Outside grow!!!


----------



## OhioDood (May 24, 2006)

I'm going to start growing this summer, and I'm definitely doing it outdoors. . Less likely to get caught and they can't really prove it's yours if they do catch you near it.


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

Yeah Thats a big thing for me to if they catch 
you with it in your house your busted!! And their 
Is nothing!! you can say eather Outside You can 
say "Thats not mine!!!!!! I have Never smoked or 
growed pot in my life how dare you accuse me of 
growing marijuana" And plus plants outside usally
get bigger then indoor plants.


----------



## Mutt (May 24, 2006)

Yes, I do miss the OD grow. but keep in mind. I can have a harvest every two months...opposed to once a year.


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

Out doors is still winning tho lol


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

Another thing tho you can grow larger amounts outside
and they can usally get bigger outside too!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 24, 2006)

indoors...


----------



## Insane (May 24, 2006)

Inside. You grow your once-a-year crop if you want, and yes you may have some amazing looking plants, but I'd rather do that all year round, inside. Outdoor growing for me is a side project. I prefer to grow inside because I know my plants won't get ripped off, and because I can control exactly what goes into those plants, and also I can control the climate of my indoor grow to a certain extent.


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

Come on people I know some of yall like 
growing outside Im sending Pms To Hick 
and Ganja that should tie it up LOL Peace


----------



## Mutt (May 24, 2006)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> Out doors is still winning tho lol


 
Ok KB, you got my attention. Yes OD gives big yeilds. Yes I grew OD for years. Yes OD is harder to bust...until your carrying a pound or so through the woods into your car and driving home. Now how stealth is that???

Indoor...lets see big yeilds. I can give you quite a few links where they are pumping out 6 oz. per plant ID. Every 2-3 months. off 2-3 plants. but does it matter?

Whats better??? 

Neither one. they both have drawbacks and upsides to them both. this is a no win poll. It don't matter whats better. What matters is that we all try to do whats best for each of us. It doesn't matter what yeild or who has the best and biggest grow. All that matters is we are all doing something we love. Grow some herb, make new freinds, and share information. It doesn't matter.... Do a poll like what strain releives your ailment, or something.

Get Hick and Ganja, both of em have or currently grow both ID and OD. They won't argue with this. Its a pointless debate.


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Ok KB, you got my attention. Yes OD gives big yeilds. Yes I grew OD for years. Yes OD is harder to bust...until your carrying a pound or so through the woods into your car and driving home. Now how stealth is that???
> 
> Indoor...lets see big yeilds. I can give you quite a few links where they are pumping out 6 oz. per plant ID. Every 2-3 months. off 2-3 plants. but does it matter?
> 
> ...


 
First off for some people like me they dont have 
to carry a pound through the wood becuse they 
live right by their plants less then 150 yards away

Second How could you possable grow a feild of 
pot in a house AKA: like a few thosand plant like 
some people do! 

And Yes It is a pointless debate we will see who will 
when The End is going to be lets sss HHHUUUMMM....
June the 10 good luck Outdoor and Indoors Peace Im 
Out


----------



## Mutt (May 24, 2006)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> Second How could you possable grow a feild of
> pot in a house AKA: like a few thosand plant like
> some people do!


 
http://www.mapinc.org/drugnews/v04/n079/a06.html


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

Yeah but it would be easyer to grow a few 
thosand plans outside then inside and plus not
that many people do grow that many plants in 
side! But that was a pretty cool areticle


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

Thanks Skribb me and Ohiodood 
for voting for outside!! One more 
come on LOL


----------



## purple_chronic (May 24, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> indoors...


 

Ill go with that...


----------



## purple_chronic (May 24, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> http://www.mapinc.org/drugnews/v04/n079/a06.html


 


Thanxs for that news i might post om the MN...


----------



## Insane (May 24, 2006)

Hey Kb, how is this for 250 Watts of flouros? Ever grow anything like that outdoors or indoors for that matter? Got some pics? Don't tell me what indoor growing can and cannot accomplish.


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

Nope not really wish I had Pic of my plant last year 
And I was just stateing That USUALLY Plants outside 
Get bigger


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 24, 2006)

There are many advantages to growing outside.
It would cost thousands of $ to rig up an indoor grow where you could end up with let's say 50 pot plants, all 6'--7' tall, each with over a pound of buds.
It would cost thousands more to put a trout stream in nearby where you could catch your dinner and cook it over a campfire.

Most everyone lives within an hours drive of the mountains or boonies.  Add a hours hike--there ya go!

Hiking is good exercise too.

More pot, better health--sounds good to me.


----------



## OhioDood (May 24, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> Hey Kb, how is this for 250 Watts of flouros? Ever grow anything like that outdoors or indoors for that matter? Got some pics? Don't tell me what indoor growing can and cannot accomplish.


 
Wow, Insane. Did you grow that? If so, she is a beautiful plant, and I congratulate you and envy your growing skills. Awesome


----------



## Insane (May 25, 2006)

Hey there OhioDood, thanks for the kind words. Yep, thats my beauty. You can check out the rest of my grow in the grow journals section if you like, thanks again.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 25, 2006)

Outdoors.
'Nuff said.


----------



## Insane (May 25, 2006)

Friend of mine has a basement like that, plants that size. Uses 1000 watt MHs.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 25, 2006)

*Inside growing.*


----------



## Hick (May 25, 2006)

Both have their qualities, both have advatages and disadvantages. It is nothing more than a matter of "personal" preferrence. I wouldn't want to lose either one. 
The OD gives me the oppurtuntiy to utilize the most ideal growing environment available, free of charge. On the other hand, ID allows "me" to be Mother Nature.(you should see me in drag ) provideing, or depriveing anything at anytime. 
  OD allows me to roam around the woods, experience happenings and solitude that can no way be mimmicked in the ID garden, but a single hailstorm or early/late freeze can mean total loss. 
Indoor allows me to control, experiment and breed in an environment that "I" choose. When I want, how I want.

_"Six in one hand, and a half dozen in the other"_


----------



## rasta (May 25, 2006)

a little of both but like inside better


----------



## Kindbud (May 25, 2006)

Still tied cool yeah I saw that pic of that plant 
Ganja that is amazing was it good bud?? You cant 
grow plants like that inside!!! Peace


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 25, 2006)

"On the other hand, ID allows "me" to be Mother Nature."

That Hick is a baad mother...
Hush your mouth
But I'm talking about Hick
Then we can dig it.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

and so the debate continues........heres my contribution to support indoor growing. Hey Hick, nice avatar


----------



## Mutt (May 25, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Indoor allows me to control, experiment and breed in an environment that "I" choose.


 
Hick has a little God Complex huh. hahahahaha
just messing with ya hick.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

I do have to admit though Ganja...that is the s*it! Very impressive, I show that picture to the rare visitors I allow in my house. They always say the same thing....."Damn!"


----------



## Hick (May 26, 2006)

lol.."Not the mama!..Not the mama!"

hey GDG..that'a one "happy" lookin' avvy you have there..


----------



## Mutt (May 26, 2006)

This is what this poll makes me think of.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 26, 2006)

Hey Hick...thats because her man keeps her happy at home  How's Bob anyways?


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

Whats up yall i got to go with my bro on this one 
Outdoors all the way!!  Peace out


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2006)

9 to 10 its pretty close And for anyone that 
I pissed off it this poll im sorry all that I stated 
was an OPINON and nothing eles Peace


----------



## sombro (Jun 8, 2006)

out, put that free big lamp to work.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 30, 2006)

true true sombro..what can compete with the sun? it has special life energy that makes your plants proud to be your beautiful lover


----------



## Devilweed (Jul 2, 2006)

Outdoors... Larger Plants, More Yield, cost effective and gives and excuse to sit  outside during nice evenings.


----------



## Insane (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, you OD guys can have your 'once a year OD grows', but me, I'm much more happy to grow year-round, indoors, while also having my 'once a year' outdoor crop 

But you guys are certainly right about the cost effectiveness, in that way nothing will ever touch OD growing, but as for growing bigger plants, more yield? That depends on the _specific_ grow.


----------



## Lil Squirt (Feb 20, 2007)

I dig outdoor's and the yields are amazing. Well that is if mother nature is good to ya.  Like farming, you always take a chance but the payoff is GREAT if your crop makes it.


----------



## Useless (Feb 21, 2007)

OK - Just to chime in here for indoor growers. Look what can be done indoors, every three months. Photo courtesy of Krusty...


----------



## Hick (Feb 22, 2007)

man useless, those are gonna be sweet, .."if" they ever fatten up..


----------



## Useless (Feb 22, 2007)

That isn't me... that's Krusty from OG. I did a thread in here in the DIY section detailing the system he used. But yea, those are some fat a$$ nuggetts, eh? I was just trying to show that outdoors has nothing on indoors if done the right way....


----------



## SFC (Feb 22, 2007)

Sure you can get some nice indoor buds, but I still think the average grower is going to end up with bigger yeilds with a well planned outdoor grow.


----------



## rickhunt (Mar 12, 2007)

i have to go with  outdoor.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 12, 2007)

Indoor for me, easier to control the environment and safe away from prying eyes


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree with Runbyhemp, indoor for me  :bong:


----------



## delta9THC (Apr 13, 2007)

outdoor,its free!


----------



## indiglo (Apr 13, 2007)

Indoors....keep up with the sea of green......much safer here!


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 14, 2007)

Outdoors Slim


----------



## delta9THC (Apr 14, 2007)

the best i ever smoked was outdoor.


----------



## KBA in CT (Jun 18, 2007)

I prefer outside. Less chance of getting caught, and plants tend to grow bigger which means more bud to smoke.


----------



## FruityBud (Sep 19, 2007)

Never growing before, but ill be starting shortly and ill be doing it indoors, cant do it outdoors, cause we get the 4 seasons in one day very often :-(


----------



## g-unot05 (Sep 19, 2007)

*ima grow for my first time in a couple months but ima grow in my closet 2 plants so any help wud help alot *


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah its a tough one because with outdoors man you can pull in pounds an pounds in the season because ya plants can grow soooo much bigger but with the indoors you get more harvests in the year compard to just the one like outdoors but iama gonna have to go the indoors because its a bit more of a challange an its great to come home from work an check out ya ladies going for it but yeah a good poll


----------



## dmack (Sep 22, 2007)

Useless said:
			
		

> OK - Just to chime in here for indoor growers. Look what can be done indoors, every three months. Photo courtesy of Krusty...


:holysheep: WOW. Thats alot of bud. Im an indoor guy but in the future ill probably be doing both at once. Indoor for the winter seasons though.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 18, 2007)

outdoor has bugs, deer,  too much/ too little rain.
 outdoor weed taste weird....
  could get your crop stolen or found...
  can control the growing factors indoors!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> can control the growing factors indoors!!!


 
Yes this is true.  BUT, growing indoors drove me crazy having to worry about all that stuff like light, ventilation, timers etc.

Outdoor all the way.  The way Mother Nature intended.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 18, 2007)

ya, but the indoor stuff isnt rocket science.....its easy once you get it set up once.....then just water.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2007)

I am not gonna argue with ya.  For me, outdoor will always be best.  I am not good at playing god in my growroom.  I'll let Mother Nature guide me along.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 18, 2007)

I dont like to stash too much at a time, indoors lets me harvest every 10-11 weeks and with just 1 plant I always seem to have smoke... :bong1:


----------



## Geter-D1 (Dec 18, 2007)

ill have to go with out doors even with my bad luck this year, the occasional helicopter,  is better than the dam electric company,  turning you in for too much usage of elecricity,  and there is always the deniability factor with the out side grow unless caught in the cookie jar, indoors you can loose everything because theres no denying your hand in the cookie jar their. if in your part of the world you can grow in doors with out the consequences more power and good luck to you :hubba: this is kinda like asking what comes first night or day  :hitchair:


----------



## jb247 (Dec 18, 2007)

Personally, I prefer to grow indoors, because I can control things much more. I don't have to worry about piggies flying over, or nosy neighbors and the nasty little rippers. Indoors I control heat, light, water and air flow. I live where I can only do one grow outdoors per year, indoors I can do a continuous harvest grow and always have something new to add to the mix...i.e. new seeds or new clones from my other grow buds. So I grow indoors 8 months of the year, then move a couple of plants outside, stealthily LST'd, in the briars and brambles...and worry constantly during those few months of summer alot more than I do while growing indoors. 

Peace...j.b.


----------



## jash (Dec 19, 2007)

indoors here


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2007)

This poll inspired me to ask this:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=186537#post186537

Hahahaha.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 19, 2007)

Inside:hubba:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 19, 2007)

Useless said:
			
		

> OK - Just to chime in here for indoor growers. Look what can be done indoors, every three months. Photo courtesy of Krusty...


i say inside.
man this guy krusty grew some monsters,indoor amazing every one who asks what lite is better mh or hps most poeple ask because they only got one or the othertake a close look at krustys pic,i bet krusty used both threw out the whole grow i say use both if u can .PS


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 22, 2007)

I cant comment on growing indoors,as ive only grown outdoors(except for startin sprouts)

OD,ID both have there advantages,and disadvantages.

The only problem with outdoor growing(as ive found,so far) is equipment.My god its a ***** carrying 35 litres of potting mix into your plot,the same with water.


----------



## Fing_57 (Jan 2, 2008)

Outdoors

why pay to grow when you can harvest 3x a year outside under the best light you could ask for



and you get a few POUNDS a plant 


FOR FREE :hubba:


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 2, 2008)

Fing_57 said:
			
		

> Outdoors
> 
> why pay to grow when you can harvest 3x a year outside under the best light you could ask for
> 
> ...




It could also get taken


----------



## Fing_57 (Jan 2, 2008)

and your house can be robbed
smelt by friends visiting
fire hazard
HIGH power bills

and so on

:fid:


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 3, 2008)

Fing_57 said:
			
		

> and your house can be robbed
> smelt by friends visiting
> fire hazard
> HIGH power bills
> ...




I have a high power bill to start


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 5, 2008)

Outdoor for sure. Can't wait to grow some WW and PW outdoors. It's going to be nuts. It's going to be around March before I can even start though.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 5, 2008)

im a indoor grower ,,the thing i like about indoor growing is that its like a hobby to me and i can open my closet door and play around with my grow any time i want ,,now im not arguing witch is better because they are bolth great ,,this year i will also be doing my first outdoor grow and i cant wait ,,but like outhers said its all personal ..its what ever u like and how u like it ,,i do agree with mutt on this tho it shure would **** to be pulled over driving home with 6 pounds of weed and plants in your trunk ,,thats the only thing im worryed about when it comes time to start my outdoor grow this year ,,but im gonna just take my chances because i want that bigger yeild that i can get from a out door grow ,,because the lights i got for my indoor grow can not compeat with the sun but its all i can afford right now ,,but i perfer indoor my self ,,but i think bolth are just as good ,,so ill say prety much i like them bolth the same thats why im gonna take advantage of them bolth the season 








HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 5, 2008)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> i do agree with mutt on this tho it shure would **** to be pulled over driving home with 6 pounds of weed and plants in your trunk



True. I take a big chance twice a year. Once when I set them out (I start all mine indoor) and once when I pick them up. IMO, you're taking a much bigger chance growing indoor because you have pot growing in your house year round. I'm not perfect, I get in trouble from time to time. I get in a fight, guys goes to the cops and gets a warrant on me. The cop stops by the house to serve the warrant, and say someone lets him in or anything is out of place. He can get a search warrant and bam there I go. I also have parties at my house....A LOT. There are people that I trust and then there are PEOPLE THAT I TRUST. The second group is very few and far between. If someone saw something out of place or smelled something then they could go to the cops. I'm wayyyyyy too paranoid for that. But, I'm not going to keep people from coming over because I want to grow weed indoors. It seems kind of reclusive to me.

Also, someone on the last page that it can be done just as good indoor as outdoor and posted a picture of a room full of GREAT looking plants. Those were just as good as outdoor gets for sure. This guy probably had an initial investment of a thousand dollars on lights alone, not to mention ventilation, cooling systems, etc. What about that light bill? On the light calculator it was a little over $50 a month for 1-1000watt HPS. It would take 4 or more to do a "full size" grow room.

Basically, like everyone said it comes down to personal preference. Some people like to be able to look in their closet and see their plants. Some people like to go out and enjoy nature.


----------



## CWB (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm an indoor guy.

If you have a small grow, stay inside. The electric company is not going to alert the police over a $50 increase in your bill. I'd never go over 1500 watts inside, you're asking for trouble. If you have an unfinished basement or an out building that's secluded you're much more secure inside. 

If you want a big grow, go outside. You're much safer there than having four or five lights. If you want 50 7' tall plants that produce a pound each, stay outside.


----------



## Fing_57 (Jan 15, 2008)

> If you want 50 7' tall plants that produce a pound each,



7' OD would be more like 3lb - 7lb a plant


----------



## godtea (Jan 19, 2008)

Both have advantages 
Indoors you have tight control of your micro-climate but you  can't replicate sun light 
Outdoors you get great weight ,which you don't get indoors (poundage vs. ounceage ) But it's much more of a crap shoot.Animals are a real problem both the four legged and two legged kind. I've lost as many as I've brought home . Then of course there's the adrenaline rush you get with every snap of a twig in the underbrush.
 I love em both can I vote twice?


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 3, 2008)

Gotta go with the inside grow. I guess I just like to be in control. lol


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 4, 2008)

Fing_57 said:
			
		

> 7' OD would be more like 3lb - 7lb a plant


 
we don't all grow like u, Fing...


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 5, 2008)

indoors all the way, if i dont sleep by my plants........i wont sleep


----------



## gangalama (Feb 5, 2008)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> There are many advantages to growing outside.
> *It would cost thousands of $ to rig up an indoor grow* where you could end up with let's say 50 pot plants, all 6'--7' tall, each with over a pound of buds.
> It would cost thousands more to put a trout stream in nearby where you could catch your dinner and cook it over a campfire.
> 
> ...


 
What kinda grow you talkn bout? You can get started with a coulple hundred bucks, or u can get somthin descent for a little over a thousand. Everything in my room can be bought for under 1500. and I`m gettin HAlf LB a plant.INSIDE. I get well over a pound a plant outside but the potency cant be compared to the indoor.


----------



## lilypoll8 (Feb 15, 2008)

I prefer to grow oudoors.​


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 15, 2008)

Now that i think about it........
  I want to switch my answer to OUTDOORS.

 Indoors is great and all....but that whole outdoor yeild factor, and natural sunlight you just cant beat!

 If growing MJ was legal.......outdoor for sure

Like 100 outdoor plants would be tiight


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 15, 2008)

ya i go hiking too.

 about an hour ago i went on a hiking trip to the ....fridge

 then went hiking up a stair case....

 i hiked to my roomates room.....then we hiked to the chill room....hiked over to the bong..smoked a bowl.....then i hiked allllll the way to the computer 

 what a workout!!


----------



## Ettesun (Feb 23, 2008)

I vote indoor for harvesting every two months and safety for myself and my plants. 
I agree with Insane...  because I spent a year and all my savings on my last outdoor grow in the 90s and got ripped off by a neighbor who was also a grower.  (I was on a mountain top near my own property).  There is no safe place unless you want to guard it 24/7. 
After that horrible experience I have never grown outdoors except as a hobby in the back yard.  
I have to admit, Outdoor is much more fun though if you can be safe...  I miss riding my horse to my patches.  Good memories, very good.  Lots of fun.  Especially outrunning/riding CAMP here in California when they were attacking with helicopters.  Very exciting indeed!  Now its legal to grow a few here so it's much better...  but the high excitement is gone.  LOL


----------



## Richy-B (Feb 27, 2008)

Indoors for me.:woohoo:  My Uncle and I got ripped off growing outdoors.:cry:  No problems since I've moved and stay indoors.  But other than that nothing beats the sun's rays!


----------



## ezdavedawg (Apr 3, 2008)

Inside is more controlled so I like it better


----------



## karmacat (Apr 5, 2008)

I like to grow outdoors when in season,but growing indoors allows me to harvest all year around.:watchplant:


----------



## Budboy (Jun 19, 2008)

Outdoor, the way its meant to be, a weed doesnt need all that fancy ****


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2008)

i cant vote cuzz i do both haha the more the marrier... as long as its personal, or for med patients..


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 20, 2008)

I am a Newbie but from the problems I am having with to many nieghbors It's best to grow inside less problems. In you down't have to come to your plants being gone.  IDG only way!!!


----------



## bznuts (Jun 23, 2008)

Mother Nature can never be duplicated... no "light" can do what the sun can, and no fan can blow like the wind does... its as simple as that  :ignore:


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 26, 2008)

Budboy said:
			
		

> Outdoor, the way its meant to be, a weed doesnt need all that fancy ****


 It's not a "weed"!:hubba:  That's called a slang, or street name for Marijuana.:holysheep:  Weed, is what I call it. The plant buds, it can't be a weed.:hitchair:


----------



## stoner (Sep 21, 2008)

Outside!... i love it


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2008)

I prefer outside, your working with nature, not trying to duplicate nature inside.


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 24, 2008)

Indoor! I grow Auto flowering. They do alot better indoors. So that's my vote.


----------



## dfkeddy (Oct 9, 2008)

A bit of combo is sweet. Starting under the inside for a while then the deployment to the mother earth is fantasticaly great .


----------



## Phil Ivey (Aug 13, 2009)

Easy answer OUTSIDE but because of cops or thieves I grow inside but if The QUESTION is whats the better grow outside definetley


----------

